# My haunt pictures and Video 2007



## theboogeymengraveyard

I finally uploaded my Vortex video it was a huge hit and i'm glad I built it. The haunt was crazy we had about 2000 people come through Halloween night, I was thinking of doing it two days this year will see how things go. Check the new web page for this year Haunt what do you think? 
Haunt info page
http://www.theboogeymengraveyard.com/HalloweenScariestMovieedit.html
Haunt pictures
http://www.theboogeymengraveyard.com/TheHauntedWalkThroughPictures.html






http://www.theboogeymengraveyard.com


----------



## DeathTouch

That is really cool. I guess in the off season you could use it to bread chicken at KFC. Just joking of course. I love it and you did an awesome job on it.


----------



## Bodybagging

Very Nice!


----------



## GothicCandle

how truly cool!!!!! very nice. wish i had the room to build one of those.


----------



## turtle2778

I love that. I was just wondering have you been on a TV show before? I swear Ive seen ur haunt videos. I could be wrong, but you did a fantastic job.


----------



## theboogeymengraveyard

I was on the news but I missed when they aired it so I don't know what they showed. I live In Windsor Ontario Canada if that helps.


----------



## Lauriebeast

Very cool....I bet that looked great at night.


----------



## Lilly

very cool , I thought it was lit up from behind but from your pictures they are dots lit by blacklight ? is that right 
how tall can you be before you dont fit in there?
I think i would get dizzy haha


----------



## theboogeymengraveyard

Lilly said:


> very cool , I thought it was lit up from behind but from your pictures they are dots lit by blacklight ? is that right
> how tall can you be before you dont fit in there?
> I think i would get dizzy haha


Yes there are black lights that run along the sides of the bridge that lights the dots up, I wish I had a night video. The night pictures on my web site show what they looked like at night http://www.theboogeymengraveyard.com/VORTEX2.jpg. http://www.theboogeymengraveyard.com/VORTEX3.jpg 
http://www.theboogeymengraveyard.com/TheHauntedWalkThroughPictures.html
The tunnel is a 10 foot circle with the bridge just high enough to clear the ring so you have atleast 8 feet. I made the tunnel so it can come apart so it doesn't take up much room to store. 
Thanks for the replys


----------



## DoubleX

Thats so awesome dude! Nice work!


----------



## Liam

Wow, that's impressive! What did you use for the rings and drive system?


----------



## hauntkid

wow thats so cool!!! i wish i could have that in my haunted walk through!!!


----------



## theboogeymengraveyard

Liam said:


> Wow, that's impressive! What did you use for the rings and drive system?


I used eletrical tubing it comes in 10 foot length and was easy to bend and was really cheap it cost $70 to make the tunnel rings and runners. I used clothes line pulley's and welded them to a square sheet of metal and attached them to the top of a 4x4 with alittle play cause the rings weren't 100% round. We drilled out the middle pulley on the left side, we needed to get the wheel off so we could get the fan belt around it. The ring rested on the belt for enough traction to spin the tunnel. Beside making the rings (if you got the money get the good stuuf and have a compnay bend it for you) it was really easy to make and the pay off was huge. This year i'm gonna film the contrustion of the tunnel when we put it all back together.


----------



## gamijal

Do you have any plans/math you can share? Im adding this to the haunt in 2012!


----------



## Hauntiholik

gamijal said:


> Do you have any plans/math you can share? Im adding this to the haunt in 2012!


Hmmmm. This thread is nearly 4 years old and theboogeymengraveyard's website doesn't appear to be hosting the images anymore.


----------



## AuvilleHaunt

very nice


----------

